# Adobe Golive WebDAV Publishing Problem



## gavbo (Jan 12, 2006)

I am uploading modified Website files to an ISP Webserver using WebDAV. The files upload without a problem. I then run Publish Server/Synchronise All. There is no error message after synchronisation. When I run Publish Server/Synchronise All again, there are files on the ISP Webserver that have not been deleted. I try and delete them manually, but get an error message that the delete operation failed.

Am able to delete files on the ISP server using a PC and also on the Mac using Goliath, but there is no synchronise facility using this application.

I am using the following:
Adobe GoLive CS2 ver 8.01
Mac OS 10.4.3

Extracted these 3 lines from the IIS log file. The first line are the log field headers. The second line was the delete request from Go-Live and the second line from the PC.

#Fields: date time s-ip cs-method cs-uri-stem cs-uri-query s-port cs-username c-ip cs(User-Agent) sc-status sc-substatus sc-win32-status 2006-01-06 14:00:42 200.0.1.240 

DELETE /NewFiles/index.htm - 446 lewis\gavinpp 10.100.5.12 - 400 0 64 2006-01-06 14:11:14 200.0.1.240 

DELETE /NewFiles index.htm - 86 lewis/gavinpp 10.100.5.8 Microsoft+Data+Access+Internet+Publishing+Provider+DAV+1.1 200 0 0

The PC requests has a sc-status (http) of 200, which indicates a
successful request.
Go-Live got a 400 status, which is "Bad Request" and obviously fails.

The official w3c description of a 400 response is:

"The request could not be understood by the server due to malformed syntax. The client SHOULD NOT repeat the request without modifications."

So IIS is getting a DELETE request from Go-Live, but IIS is rejecting it.... need to find out why.

Any help would be apreciated.

Gavin


----------



## mattsuzu (Feb 2, 2006)

golive is a waste of hard drive space in my opinion. If you want to use a html GUI program use Dreamweaver - much better... I would suggest Transmit to connect to ftp aswell, its awesome!

Basically i design some sites for professional clients, and the only paid software i use is adobe photoshop for graphics. I write the code in BB edit lite (free) and upload in transmit (10 min limit on non registered, but usually dont need more than 10 mins anyway)... Free software is great, if you find the right stuff!

Try transmit out for uploading!


----------



## gavbo (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanx for the info. Will try transmit.


----------

